# how to transfer photos from iphone to pc?



## Ivycao (Apr 10, 2012)

There are some photos in my iphone and I want to transfer them to my pc for editing.The problem is,none of these photos was taken by iphone so it's not easy to transfer.I have done it once before but this time it doesn't work out.I really don't know which step is wrong!Could u pls help me...


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 10, 2012)

I suggest you use the search string "Iphone photo transfer" but I found this:

http://www.tansee.com/how-to-transfer-photo-from-iphone-to-computer.html


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 10, 2012)

cant using bluetooth too?


----------



## v12dock (Apr 10, 2012)

Didn't apple launch the iCloud service?


----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 11, 2012)

I just plug mine into the USB, Click My Computer, Click on the Phone and browse to the folder(Will only be able "see" the folder with the Photos in them) and copy. Never used iTunes to import photos.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah is it mounting as a disk? Also what do you mean they "weren't taken with iPhone"? Are these located in the same place as ones you do take with the phone's cam?


----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 11, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah is it mounting as a disk? Also what do you mean they "weren't taken with iPhone"? Are these located in the same place as ones you do take with the phone's cam?



Well if you plug your phone in it shows up as a "Camera" Any photos you save from say the web on your phone will be saved in the same folder with the rest of your photos.


----------



## erixx (Jun 6, 2012)

in a worst scenario case: connect the phone when turned off, your pc should detect it as an external drive (at least that has worked for ages with Creative Zen players and Nokia phones that I owned)

And than 'explore' the folders and copy the pics


----------



## Conflict0s (Sep 5, 2012)

WAIT!
Before you do anything, open iTunes and go into the 'Preferences' tab. There is an option under one of the tabs in that window that says something like "Automatically Sync iPhone when connected". Make sure that is un-ticked, close iTunes and then do what ever the other members have suggested.

If you don't do this and plug your iPhone in, it will try and sync with the PC that doesn't have the images on. Alternatively, if this is just a one of thing, you could just email them to yourself or install the Dropbox application if you already have an account.


----------

